# I got my first Raspberry Pi 2 :D



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi friends, I got my first and new Raspberry Pi 2 board yesterday. I bought it recently from a lightning deal from Amazon.in. And I am very excited. 
Here are some pics:

*i.imgur.com/v73Nk1u.jpg



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/P7vaktR.jpg

*i.imgur.com/b4L6BxG.jpg

*i.imgur.com/wuzyle6.jpg



More Pics in this Imgur Album: My Raspberry Pi 2 ! - Album on Imgur (around 10 MB)

The specs of Raspberry Pi 2 is:

*SoC:* Broadcom 2836
*CPU:* Quad-core ARM7 800MHz
*GPU:* Videocore IV 250MHz
*Memory:* 1GB
*GPIO:* 40pin
*Ports:* 4x USB 2.0, 100BaseT Ethernet, HDMI, MicroSD card
*Size:* 85.60 × 56.5mm (about 3.2 x 2.1-inch) [Its smaller than it looks!]

It cost me Rs 1,738.0 in lightning deal. What I am glad about is that the Pi came with Sandisk Ultra 8 GB Class 10 MicroSD card! Whoa. I didn't expect that.
So I just hooked up this bad boy with my 21" FHD monitor and it booted without a hitch. The SDCard came pre-installed with NOOBS (New Out Of Box Software) which let me install an OS from a few options. I don't remember exactly which OS I choose but I couldn't get to play any video even after installing VLC. Some codec problem. I am working on it. Might try to install Windows 10 iOT core on it.

So here are some other threads which I found on this forum about the RaspPi2:
*www.digit.in/forum/hardware-q/192662-raspberry-pi-2-model-b-where-buy-india.html
*www.digit.in/forum/open-source/193471-raspberry-pi-2-debian-wheezy-query-iot.html
*www.digit.in/forum/show-off/177167-my-raspberrypi-4.html
*www.digit.in/forum/tutorials/192456-sam9s-raspberry-pi-project-powered-lms-squeezelite.html
*www.digit.in/forum/tutorials/192491-sam9s-2nd-rasp-pi-project-personal-cloud-powered-tonido.html

Here are some important information copied from various sources including above threads:

Accessories to buy separately to made a standalone workstation with RaspPi2: (Credit)
1. 2A power input (use a micro usb charger) {You can use your mobile phone charge.}
2. 8GB or higher Class 4 or higher microSD card {Came with my Pi}
3. HDMI cable
4. Any raspberry pi distro {My Pi came bundled with one}
5. Lan cable RJ-45
6. Monitor/TV for display
7. Outer casing (optional)
8. wifi modules (optional)
9. Keyboard + Mouse

I use a 10,000 mAh powerbank to keep the pi portable. Also bought a Wifi USB dongle to remove dependency on LAN cable. I intend to make a good portable workstation with this Pi. Then I will think of some DIY.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 11, 2015)

Is the 10k mAh powerbank not causing any issues? Like restarts or anything? Interesting though a portable Pi


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Is the 10k mAh powerbank not causing any issues? Like restarts or anything? Interesting though a portable Pi



No, not faced restart in the half hour I used it to test. And now I have bought an VGA to HDMI convertor so that I can use it on my CRT monitor along side my primary PC. 

Currently trying to figure out how to take a backup of the card's content so that I can experiment on it without risking corrupting the files.

- - - Updated - - -

Btw, the card which came with my Pi have a LOT of partitions!

*i.imgur.com/0L9qBLi.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 11, 2015)

any specific projects you want to do ??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice..!! What are you planning to do with it? I had RPi Model B+ and now it's lying around.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2015)

Well, right now, just trying to explore every OS. I will probably keep multiple SDCard with multiple OS like: OpenELEC and Ubuntu Core.

I would mainly use this as a workstation and a media center PC. I want to convert my TV into a PC through this. Then probably I would like to create a personal cloud server like sam9s did.
Then probably think about tinkering with electronics to do some home automation like, using voice activated lightning control, alerting through motion detector etc.

Really sky is the limit if you have a portable small PC like Pi and some sensors hardware. I just have to think about real life problems.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 11, 2015)

Great..!! I always love tinkering with IoT


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2015)

By iOT if you meant Windows 10 iOT, then well, in my case I couldn't get the wifi dongle to work. Looks like the TP Link USB Wi-Fi dongle I bought isn't compatible with it. In what ways you use to tinker with iOT?

Anyway, will try Ubuntu Mate distro soon.

Edit: Internet Of Things, silly me. Nevermind.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 12, 2015)

Well you'd have to know good amount of electronics too to implement IOT too. Especially for equipment like lights, etc


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 12, 2015)

nooblord here, what is IOT ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 12, 2015)

Vyom said:


> By iOT if you meant Windows 10 iOT, then well, in my case I couldn't get the wifi dongle to work. Looks like the TP Link USB Wi-Fi dongle I bought isn't compatible with it. In what ways you use to tinker with iOT?
> 
> Anyway, will try Ubuntu Mate distro soon.
> 
> Edit: Internet Of Things, silly me. Nevermind.



Yes I meant Internet of Things, the concept not specific Windows IoT.



thetechfreak said:


> Well you'd have to know good amount of electronics too to implement IOT too. Especially for equipment like lights, etc



Well, doesn't necessary. Recently I did a project on BLE SensorTags from TI on Node. As I have no idea of electronics got those SensorTags from TI.

For BLE it was a bit easy to understand the stack but now I'm thinking of implementing the same with Zigbee, for which I need to read a lot. Specially I was getting confused between XBee and Zigbee protocol. But then a lot for cleared out after I got one XBee.



Nerevarine said:


> nooblord here, what is IOT ?



Internet of Things


----------

